# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #253 (11/2021)



## PCGH_Richard (30. September 2021)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 11/2021 (#253)* ist ab Mittwoch, den 6. Oktober, im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits an dem 01. Oktober bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info (seid so nett und bleibt gesund!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## kmf (1. Oktober 2021)

Prima Heft dieses mal. 

Intel ahoi xP, bin echt mal gespannt, was wirklich bei den Intel-Grakas unter Rajas Führung nächstes Jahr rauskommt - der Artikel hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Oktober 2021)

Wie, immer noch keine freudig erregten Stimmen wegen des Mördergrafikkartenvergleichstests? Nun, eventuell bei der Free-Version (online) in Bälde ... 

MfG
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (2. Oktober 2021)

Ist die RTX 2080 (ohne super) auch dabei ?


----------



## PCGH_Richard (2. Oktober 2021)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Ist die RTX 2080 (ohne super) auch dabei ?


Ja, die normalen und die Super-Varianten sind dabei.


----------



## Rolk (3. Oktober 2021)

Meine 10/2021 ist gerade erst zwischen alten Zeitungen aufgetaucht, gab es tatsächlich mal eine RTX3060 auf der der identische Kühler wie auf der RTX 3090 Asus Strix verbaut war? Was man momentan zu kaufen bekommt ist abgespeckt...


----------



## BikeRider (3. Oktober 2021)

PCGH_Richard schrieb:


> Ja, die normalen und die Super-Varianten sind dabei.


 Danke für die Info
Dann wird  das Magazin am Mittwoch eingeplant.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Oktober 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> Meine 10/2021 ist gerade erst zwischen alten Zeitungen aufgetaucht, gab es tatsächlich mal eine RTX3060 auf der der identische Kühler wie auf der RTX 3090 Asus Strix verbaut war? Was man momentan zu kaufen bekommt ist abgespeckt...


Identisch ist er, soweit ich weiß, nicht - allerdings sehr nah dran, sodass "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen" absolut hinkommt. 



BikeRider schrieb:


> Ist die RTX 2080 (ohne super) auch dabei ?



Alle.  Es fehlen nur vier "vermissenswerte" Modelle, welche wir im Text erwähnen.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Rolk (3. Oktober 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Identisch ist er, soweit ich weiß, nicht - allerdings sehr nah dran, sodass "Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen" absolut hinkommt.


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt evtl. die selben guten Ergebnisse reproduzieren zu können. Die Karte habe ich spontan vor der letzten Preisexplosion gekauft, komme momentan aber absolut nicht zum basteln.


PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie, immer noch keine freudig erregten Stimmen wegen des Mördergrafikkartenvergleichstests? Nun, eventuell bei der Free-Version (online) in Bälde ...
> 
> MfG
> Raff


SAM war aktiv nehme ich an? Ich frage wegen einem Vergleich zwischen Fury und Polaris wo der Abstand andernfalls leicht schrumpfen müsste...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Oktober 2021)

Yep, bei unseren Grafikkarten-Benchmarks sind rBAR und SAM seit April standardmäßig an. Allerdings beherrschen weder Fiji noch Polaris SAM - das geht erst ab RDNA 1.0 los. Zwar melden einige Tools SAM-Support auf älteren GPUs, die Kette reicht jedoch nicht von vorne bis hinten, sodass hier tatsächlich keine Unterschiede abseits der Messtoleranz auftreten.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Rolk (6. Oktober 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Yep, bei unseren Grafikkarten-Benchmarks sind rBAR und SAM seit April standardmäßig an. Allerdings beherrschen weder Fiji noch Polaris SAM - das geht erst ab RDNA 1.0 los. Zwar melden einige Tools SAM-Support auf älteren GPUs, die Kette reicht jedoch nicht von vorne bis hinten, sodass hier tatsächlich keine Unterschiede abseits der Messtoleranz auftreten.
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Habe ich wohl mit FSR verwechselt.


----------



## garfield36 (7. Oktober 2021)

Bin mal neugierig, ob und wann ich mein Heft bekomme. Bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht erhalten.


----------



## Christoph1717 (14. Oktober 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie, immer noch keine freudig erregten Stimmen wegen des Mördergrafikkartenvergleichstests? Nun, eventuell bei der Free-Version (online) in Bälde ...
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Ich finde die umfangreiche Liste Großartig.  Das wurde bestimmt mit viel Zeit und Sorgfalt zusammen getragen.
Die GTX 660Ti 2G oder AMD 7870 XT kann man vielleicht mal günstig ergattern um die Sammlung zu ergänzen.
Die anderen sind wohl zu teuer, wenn man sie nicht ausleiht.


----------



## Standeck (16. Oktober 2021)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wie, immer noch keine freudig erregten Stimmen wegen des Mördergrafikkartenvergleichstests? Nun, eventuell bei der Free-Version (online) in Bälde ...
> 
> MfG
> Raff


Hab ich grad gelesen. Finde ich super, nur eines hat mir gefehlt: Ein paar eingemischte iGPUs. Ist eine Intel iGPU HDxx bspw. schneller, so schnell oder langsamer als eine GTS450, die ich früher mal hatte? Das wäre noch interessant gewesen das mit drin zu haben, einfach um zu sehen wo die mittlerweile stehen bei der Performance. Vielleicht schmeiß ich Bioshock Infinite selbst mal an um zu schauen wie es aussieht.


----------



## Straycatsfan (18. Oktober 2021)

120 Karten gebencht, keine P/L mäßig bezahlbar bzw es wert?)


----------

